# CHICKEN AND RIBS TOGETHER?



## johnnyrockford (Aug 2, 2013)

Once again I have come to ask the wise ones for their guidance: 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I want to make 2 chickens and rack of spare ribs this weekend and wondered about cooking them together.  Spare ribs would go on first since they take longer, but I don't want to risk some raw chicken disease killing my ribs if I put the chicken in later.  I'm using an offset so I have room to space them out so they aren't physically touching, but I don't want to take any chances.

I plan to wrap the ribs  (2-2-1 method works for me), so would it be okay to put raw chickens in after ribs are wrapped?  I'm thinking chicken should take about 2-hours or so.

Or am I just overthinking and worrying too much?  This would be my first time smoking 2 different things at once so I could use some advice from those who know.


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan to me! Good luck!


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 3, 2013)

When I was using my offset (before the BBQ Gestapo shut me down) I did poultry along with different meats every weekend with no problems at all. As long as the chicken isn't above the other meats and the raw juices dripping onto them, you're golden. 

Best of luck,
Robert


----------



## webowabo (Aug 3, 2013)

I agree with both above replies... even at the same time.. as long as they are touching...or the chicken isnt drioping on anything below that will be eaten.. your good.
Good luck... take some pics and let us know the outcome...


----------



## ravenclan (Aug 3, 2013)

X3.....i agree and i also smoke chicken with what ever else i have in the smoker with no problems as long the chicken dont touch or drip on the other meat.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 3, 2013)

Smoke away. remember to post a Qview.

David


----------



## johnnyrockford (Aug 3, 2013)

Awesome everyone, thanks a lot.  Unfortuantely this weekend isn't going to happen like I hoped....GRRRR.  But in the future I will be sure to post pictures.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 3, 2013)

As long as everything is above 165˚ you're fine. Even if the chicken is touching the ribs. Good rule of thumb is not to take anything out before the chicken. In other words, make sure your chicken is done (over 165˚) FIRST, that way you know that even if it was sitting there dripping on the ribs, any juice involved is also going to be at a safe temperature. Your plan of putting the chicken in about 2 hours before the ribs are done sounds about right.


----------



## flynt11 (Aug 3, 2013)

Just did chicken and ribs myself yesterday. I cooked at 260 and chicken took about 2 hours. I was planning on it taking longer so we had the chicken as appetizers. Worked out just fine.


----------



## palladini (Aug 3, 2013)

TX Smoker said:


> When I was using my offset (before the BBQ Gestapo shut me down) I did poultry along with different meats every weekend with no problems at all. As long as the chicken isn't above the other meats and the raw juices dripping onto them, you're golden.
> 
> Best of luck,
> Robert


And in Texas to boot!  That is the one place I would never expect them to show up, say it ain't so....











One thing You could do when doing multiple meats in the smoker, is go get or make shallow pans to put your meat in the smoker on.  Not so much for a side burner model, but good on an upright on.  Did it once last smoke, everything turned out fine and smaller mess to clean up.  I will be doing this every time henceforth.


----------

